# Paris Hilton Does It Again!



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Paris just got a "teacup" Pomeranian from a Japanese pet store! Will she never learn what a terrible message buying puppies from pet stores sends? :smpullhair: 

http://blogs.usatoday.com/entertainment/20...-po.html?csp=34


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: She is an idiot, don't you know that. :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I saw her mention this on Craig Ferguson the other night. But it's Paris so what do we expect? Pretty lame I agree. And she won't learn because well, she's PARIS. :smilie_tischkante: :smpullhair: :duh oh:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paris is not one of my fav people so I don't keep up with her. Now I have to ask..........what happened to the other two dogs she had? I guess they are like purses....if they don't match her outfit she is done with them. Very sad!


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

She claimed on Ferguson that she has 7 or 9 dogs now. She has many it seems.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I hope no one throws popcorn at me :brownbag: , but I always feel bad for her..and those like her....they live in a complete bubble...and really have not taste of things outside of it....but gosh, another pet store baby??? 

I feel the same sadness for Britney Spears......don't ask me why...I just do 

I don't think Paris is an idot...I just feel she has not been introduced to things in life...and really is missing out on so much.

****okay, begin throwing that popcorn...no butter please  :brownbag:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 10 2009, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742634


> I hope no one throws popcorn at me :brownbag: , but I always feel bad for her..and those like her....they live in a complete bubble...and really have not taste of things outside of it....but gosh, another pet store baby???
> 
> I feel the same sadness for Britney Spears......don't ask me why...I just do
> 
> ...


Christine,
I say she is an idiot (not literally) but in the sense that she has all this money and does nothing.
Give a little back go do some good deeds go help in a shelter go feed a homeless person or read to blind person.
She has been spoiled her whole life and sheltered she has no idea about the real world. All she cares about is parties and the paparazzi . I just think it's time for her to grow up and be a lady thats all. :biggrin:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 10 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742636


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 10 2009, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742634





> I hope no one throws popcorn at me :brownbag: , but I always feel bad for her..and those like her....they live in a complete bubble...and really have not taste of things outside of it....but gosh, another pet store baby???
> 
> I feel the same sadness for Britney Spears......don't ask me why...I just do
> 
> ...


Christine,
I say she is an idiot (not literally) but in the sense that she has all this money and does nothing.
Give a little back go do some good deeds go help in a shelter go feed a homeless person or read to blind person.
She has been spoiled her whole life and sheltered she has no idea about the real world. All she cares about is parties and the paparazzi . I just think it's time for her to grow up and be a lady thats all. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh I know sweet Andrea :grouphug: My hubby says the same thing about her ...


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 10 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742636


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 10 2009, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742634





> I hope no one throws popcorn at me :brownbag: , but I always feel bad for her..and those like her....they live in a complete bubble...and really have not taste of things outside of it....but gosh, another pet store baby???
> 
> I feel the same sadness for Britney Spears......don't ask me why...I just do
> 
> ...


Christine,
I say she is an idiot (not literally) but in the sense that she has all this money and does nothing.
Give a little back go do some good deeds go help in a shelter go feed a homeless person or read to blind person.
She has been spoiled her whole life and sheltered she has no idea about the real world. All she cares about is parties and the paparazzi . I just think it's time for her to grow up and be a lady thats all. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I say she is an idiot. Literally.

:rockon:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 10 2009, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742634


> I hope no one throws popcorn at me :brownbag: , but I always feel bad for her..and those like her....they live in a complete bubble...and really have not taste of things outside of it....but gosh, another pet store baby???
> 
> I feel the same sadness for Britney Spears......don't ask me why...I just do
> 
> ...



[attachment=49684:smiley_f..._popcorn.gif] [attachment=49684:smiley_f..._popcorn.gif] [attachment=49684:smiley_f..._popcorn.gif] [attachment=49684:smiley_f..._popcorn.gif]

I agree with Nemo!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (sofiesmama @ Mar 10 2009, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742641


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 10 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742636





> QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 10 2009, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742634





> I hope no one throws popcorn at me :brownbag: , but I always feel bad for her..and those like her....they live in a complete bubble...and really have not taste of things outside of it....but gosh, another pet store baby???
> 
> I feel the same sadness for Britney Spears......don't ask me why...I just do
> 
> ...


Christine,
I say she is an idiot (not literally) but in the sense that she has all this money and does nothing.
Give a little back go do some good deeds go help in a shelter go feed a homeless person or read to blind person.
She has been spoiled her whole life and sheltered she has no idea about the real world. All she cares about is parties and the paparazzi . I just think it's time for her to grow up and be a lady thats all. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I say she is an idiot. Literally.

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

:rockon:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I think it's sad as well. I don't think she'll ever know the real world. The way she lives seems such a huge waste of what it could be. She could be doing so much good for others and still have fun. But fun seems to be her goal. At least to us in the real world. A big fat WASTE. It is sad but it makes me crazy mad!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 10 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742643


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 10 2009, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742634





> I hope no one throws popcorn at me :brownbag: , but I always feel bad for her..and those like her....they live in a complete bubble...and really have not taste of things outside of it....but gosh, another pet store baby???
> 
> I feel the same sadness for Britney Spears......don't ask me why...I just do
> 
> ...



[attachment=49684:smiley_f..._popcorn.gif] [attachment=49684:smiley_f..._popcorn.gif] [attachment=49684:smiley_f..._popcorn.gif] [attachment=49684:smiley_f..._popcorn.gif]

I agree with Nemo! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hey Missy...that's got butter on it...


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

What's really ironic is she says she's an animal lover and always wanted to be a veterinarian, maybe if some one showed her the horrors of a puppy mill she'd get a clue and start getting her dogs the right way. It's crazy how little people know where that puppy from the pet store comes from. Things will only change once the masses are made aware of what a puppy mill is.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 10 2009, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742655


> What's really ironic is she says she's an animal lover and always wanted to be a veterinarian, maybe if some one showed her the horrors of a puppy mill she'd get a clue and start getting her dogs the right way. It's crazy how little people know where that puppy from the pet store comes from. Things will only change once the masses are made aware of what a puppy mill is.[/B]



I completely agree...I just can't imagine that she knows...she can't possibly...so many people still don't .


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 10 2009, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742634


> I hope no one throws popcorn at me :brownbag: , but I always feel bad for her..and those like her....they live in a complete bubble...and really have not taste of things outside of it....but gosh, another pet store baby???
> 
> I feel the same sadness for Britney Spears......don't ask me why...I just do
> 
> ...



I'll stand next to you and they can throw popcorn at both of us because I agree with you. There was a point where I'd get angry and wonder what they were thinking. After watching all Britney went through my thoughts changed. These people will never, ever know what a normal life is like. Another thing, until I got Bella and started reading the forums I thought the only way to get a puppy was through a newspaper or at a pet store.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Mar 10 2009, 06:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742660


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 10 2009, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742634





> I hope no one throws popcorn at me :brownbag: , but I always feel bad for her..and those like her....they live in a complete bubble...and really have not taste of things outside of it....but gosh, another pet store baby???
> 
> I feel the same sadness for Britney Spears......don't ask me why...I just do
> 
> ...



I'll stand next to you and they can throw popcorn at both of us because I agree with you. There was a point where I'd get angry and wonder what they were thinking. After watching all Britney went through my thoughts changed. These people will never, ever know what a normal life is like. Another thing, until I got Bella and started reading the forums I thought the only way to get a puppy was through a newspaper or at a pet store.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:grouphug: Wif or wifout butter :grouphug: 

I have seen bits and pieces of Paris...and the one thing that strikes me, is she does not come across as cold hearted..or unkind...she actually seems to be so kind...grant you...has made a bit of mistakes...but I would be horrified..if my mistakes were all over TV...boy that would run for a very long time . 

In a way, if there is fault to be had...would be with the parents...they should have been her teachers...and I actually think Paris does do charity work..and gives to charity.

The whole Britney thing, just broke my heart .

I'll take the struggles in life...rather than, not knowing about life .

I completely agree, Paris should not be getting a baby from a petstore..but I bet if she knew about...or saw a puppymill, and knew that her precious baby came from a Mommy who is still suffering..I would hope, and I think..she would be just as upset as all of us, who finally found out.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Mar 10 2009, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742660


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 10 2009, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742634





> I hope no one throws popcorn at me :brownbag: , but I always feel bad for her..and those like her....they live in a complete bubble...and really have not taste of things outside of it....but gosh, another pet store baby???
> 
> I feel the same sadness for Britney Spears......don't ask me why...I just do
> 
> ...



I'll stand next to you and they can throw popcorn at both of us because I agree with you. There was a point where I'd get angry and wonder what they were thinking. After watching all Britney went through my thoughts changed. These people will never, ever know what a normal life is like. Another thing, until I got Bella and started reading the forums I thought the only way to get a puppy was through a newspaper or at a pet store.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I didn't know that much either. I was going to go to a locally owned independent pet store until my friend said that the puppies either come from a BYB or a mill. She thought since it was only one little store it was most likely a BYB. I just don't know how any of those people in the pet trade sleep at night.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 10 2009, 06:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742663


> QUOTE (thinkpink @ Mar 10 2009, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742660





> QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 10 2009, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742634





> I hope no one throws popcorn at me :brownbag: , but I always feel bad for her..and those like her....they live in a complete bubble...and really have not taste of things outside of it....but gosh, another pet store baby???
> 
> I feel the same sadness for Britney Spears......don't ask me why...I just do
> 
> ...



I'll stand next to you and they can throw popcorn at both of us because I agree with you. There was a point where I'd get angry and wonder what they were thinking. After watching all Britney went through my thoughts changed. These people will never, ever know what a normal life is like. Another thing, until I got Bella and started reading the forums I thought the only way to get a puppy was through a newspaper or at a pet store.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I didn't know that much either. I was going to go to a locally owned independent pet store until my friend said that the puppies either come from a BYB or a mill. She thought since it was only one little store it was most likely a BYB. I just don't know how any of those people in the pet trade sleep at night.
[/B][/QUOTE]


It's the God's truth. I honestly.. don't know..and how in God's green earth...can they look in those cages..see those eyes..and not feel their pain .


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 10 2009, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742661


> QUOTE (thinkpink @ Mar 10 2009, 06:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742660





> QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 10 2009, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742634





> I hope no one throws popcorn at me :brownbag: , but I always feel bad for her..and those like her....they live in a complete bubble...and really have not taste of things outside of it....but gosh, another pet store baby???
> 
> I feel the same sadness for Britney Spears......don't ask me why...I just do
> 
> ...



I'll stand next to you and they can throw popcorn at both of us because I agree with you. There was a point where I'd get angry and wonder what they were thinking. After watching all Britney went through my thoughts changed. These people will never, ever know what a normal life is like. Another thing, until I got Bella and started reading the forums I thought the only way to get a puppy was through a newspaper or at a pet store.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:grouphug: Wif or wifout butter :grouphug: 

I have seen bits and pieces of Paris...and the one thing that strikes me, is she does not come across as cold hearted..or unkind...she actually seems to be so kind...grant you...has made a bit of mistakes...but I would be horrified..if my mistakes were all over TV...boy that would run for a very long time . 

In a way, if there is fault to be had...would be with the parents...they should have been her teachers...and I actually think Paris does do charity work..and gives to charity.

The whole Britney thing, just broke my heart .

I'll take the struggles in life...rather than, not knowing about life .

I completely agree, Paris should not be getting a baby from a petstore..but I bet if she knew about...or saw a puppymill, and knew that her precious baby came from a Mommy who is still suffering..I would hope, and I think..she would be just as upset as all of us, who finally found out.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Again, I agree with you, she does seem like a sweet girl. Another thing we have to remember is that the bad behavior will always get more publicity than good behavior. Charity work isn't going to make the cover of Us weekly. If she knew where her puppy came from I have no doubt we'd see a change. Chances are we'd be here saying "oh boy, there goes Paris again rescuing yet another puppy!"


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

I think she might find out more than she wants to know about puppy mills when this one grows up. I looked up teacup poms and here's what I found at http://www.teacuppoms.com/

TEACUP POMERANIANS, POCKET POMS,TOY POMERANIANS ,AND MINIATURE POMERANIANS
EXPLORING THE MYTH AND I HOPE EXPLODING THE MYTH
THERE IS NO SUCH BREED AS A MINIATURE, POCKET ,TOY OR TEACUP POMERANIAN.
THERE IS ONLY THE ONE VARIETY OF THE POMERANIAN BREED AND THAT IS CALLED A POMERANIAN.

I have to repeat this statement nearly everyday to callers or prospective Pomeranian puppy owners emailing about the purchase a Pomeranian Puppy.
Is the Pomeranian Puppy a miniature , teacup , a pocket , a teacup pom or a Toy Pomeranian?
Is the usual question asked. This question is then quickly followed by the explanation that they dont want to purchase a large Pomeranian. They wish to purchase a tiny Pomeranian, A Teacup Pomeranian , Pocket Pomeranian , Miniature or a Toy Pomeranian.

Pictured above a very tiny and cute Pomeranian Puppy. This is not a Pocket, teacup, Tea Cup, Miniature or Toy Pomeranian.
The tiny Pomeranian Puppy will grow to the normal correct Pomeranian size 3 to 7lbs.

Years ago, the term used by people enquiring for the correct type of Pomeranian was "Miniature" now with the arrival of the internet the Pomeranian enquiries are all about Tea cup , Teacup, Pocket and Toy Pomeranians.
I patiently explain that what they are looking for is probably the correct size Pomeranian.

The Pomeranian is a small toy dog breed weighing between 3 and 7 lbs.
This is the size of Pomeranian I breed ,as I show my Pomeranians and they must conform to the Pomeranian breed Standard.

The present Pomeranian Breed Standard states the Pomeranian Breed should be within the following weights-
Size- Dogs 1.8 kg to 2 kg
Bitches 2kg to 2.5.kg
The U.S. Pomeranian Breed Standard is between 3 and & 7lb in weight for mature Pomeranians.

This is a very small dog. Pomeranian Puppies weigh between 2 and 5 oz at birth. The Adult Pomeranian can range in height from about 8-11 inches [ 20.3 to 27.9 cm.]
The Breed Standard deviates from most others by requiring the female to be slightly larger than the male.

Prospective Pomeranian owners seem very confused when buying a Pomeranian.

A lot of this confusion is caused by the inferior type of "Pomeranians" sold from dubious outlets, e.g. PetShops, Back yard Breeders and unfortunately ,even from some not so good registered Breeders.

The correct sized Pomeranians do not have big litters. 1 to 3 Pomeranian babies in a Pomeranian litter is a the norm for a Pedigreed, Registered, Show Pomeranian .

After nearly 40 years of experience breeding Champion Show Pomeranians,I will state that 3 Pomeranian puppies in a litter from a pedigreed, Registered Show Pomeranian is a large litter.

These tiny little Pomeranian dogs are not an economic viable breed for the Puppy Mills/farms and backyard Breeders. Most "Pomeranians sourced from these type of outlets have been crossed with another breed ,in there not too distant past. This has been done to increase size , vigour and litter size. The resulting puppies when very young still look cute to the uneducated eye.As they mature these "Pomeranians" get bigger and bigger , long nosed, long backed, long legs, big eared ,lack head and leg coat and very often have low tail sets.

In short these type of "Pomeranian" puppies purchased from dubious outlets will often not look like a Pomeranian at maturity.
A "Pomeranian" puppy from these sources will rarely conform to the Pomeranian Breed Standard.

A reputable , registered breeder does not describe their Pomeranian Puppies, as being a miniature, pocket, toy or teacup Pomeranians.

Beware of any "breeder" advertising Pomeranians or Pomeranian Puppies by any of these terms. These terms are just sales gimmicks to catch the unwary.

You can be very sure that anyone who tells you they have Teacup Pomeranians, Toy Pomeranians Pocket Pomeranians or Miniature Pomeranians for sale is not a reputable ,registered Pomeranian Breeder.

My advice is to always purchase from a reputable breeder, so my suggestion to you is to avoid any "Breeder" advertising or mentioning their Pomeranians by these terms.
Look for your new family member elsewhere.


To learn more about the Pomeranian Breed before you make your purchase visit www.Pomeranian.org. This is an extensive Pomeranian information site. Included on this site is Purchasing your Pomeranian Tips and advice.

Questions you should ask the Pomeranian Breeder before you make the purchase of that cute little Pomeranian Puppy.
If you are interested in purchasing a Pomeranian, be it an adult or a Puppy ,also visit www.showpoms.com.
This extensive Pomeranian Portal has Worldwide listings of Reputable, Registered Pomeranian Breeders .

Lets just hope she finds a good home for it when it grows up larger than she expects.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I didn't know about puppymills either or BYB, thats not what meant when I said she is an idiot though :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I meant she should be more humble . She clearly poses for the paparazzi and loves the attention.
I wouldn't compare her with Britany Spears either , I felt bad for Britany , I feel she went through a rough time and now has it together. I just think Paris is a shallow person , JMO


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Mar 10 2009, 05:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742630


> She claimed on Ferguson that she has 7 or 9 dogs now. She has many it seems.[/B]


yeah... doesnt she have like a ton of dogs! :new_shocked: How can you properly take care of that many dogs when you are out partying all the time :duh oh:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (rozporter @ Mar 10 2009, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742672


> Lets just hope she finds a good home for it when it grows up larger than she expects.[/B]


That's what she did when her Chihuahua Tinkerbelle got too big. She gave her to her mother and got a smaller one. :thmbdn: 

http://movies.msn.com/celebs/article.aspx?...ilentchk=1&


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 10 2009, 04:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742623


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: She is an idiot, don't you know that. :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:[/B]


I second that opinion. She's also an airhead sending always a bad message!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i think paris is a fool also ........a old irish saying ...

'' Dont give cherries to a pig or advice to fools ''if your there PAris this is meant for you ... jo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Make no mistake...Paris _absolutely_ knows better. She has been blasted, for years, over her pup purchases.

You bet she knows better. She chooses to ignore the pleas. 

Poor Paris, has been spoiled all her life, blah, blah, flippin' blah. Good for her. She will never have to endure
the pain, and suffering, she SUPPORTS by purchasing from petstores/mills. I guess as long as she doesn't have
to go thru the pain, it's all good. Paris Hilton can KMA.

She is beyond an idiot, however, this forum will not allow the name I have for her. 

As far as these celebrities go, they can ruin their lives, all they want. I don't give a flying fluck. 
I do draw the line when they are supporting the ruin of others.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 10 2009, 08:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742775


> Make no mistake...Paris _absolutely_ knows better. She has been blasted, for years, over her pup purchases.
> 
> You bet she knows better. She chooses to ignore the pleas.
> 
> ...


Excellent post! The only people who are more sickening to me, are her fans and the parents of her fans. What parent would allow their daughter to look up to her? I'm so over the dumb, skanky blonde thing anyway. It's a sad comentary on our society, when talentless bar whores and professional athletes are our heroes. 

I too agree she knows better. She has tons of money and many assitants, there is no reason why she can't get a puppy from a reputable source. Except mabye the fact that she is not responsible enough to own a house plant. Wasn't it just last year that she got in big trouble for having 17 dogs? She told Ellen that they keep having babies and she hates to give the pups away. I also remember her buying a couple of Yorkies and a Maltese from one of the puppymill fronts in Beverly Hills. Add to that the sorry excuse of a human being that sold her Tinkerbell and recommend against spay/neutering b/c it will make your dog get too big. 

"Tinkerbell's breeder tells the magazine that the pampered, pricey tail-wagger (puppies from that bloodline cost an estimated $10,000) is a bit larger than normal, adding that teacup Chihuahuas usually "won't go over 3.5 pounds, *but if you fix them or feed them junk *... " 


Let that be a lesson to everyone out there: intact, malnurished dogs make the cutest pets. (Gag!)


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I used to be a fan of Paris..somewhat anyway. I loved that she dressed her dogs and took them everywhere with her. I would get upset when people labeled her as using her dogs as accessories because I wanted to give her the benefit of the doubt. I know that I love my dogs like my children and I dress them because I think it's cute and take them a lot of places with me because I enjoy having my babies with me..not because they are an accessory. So I hoped it was the same for her..that her dogs were not accessories but her babies that she just wanted with her. I enjoyed watching her silly reality shows too

But then she bought another dog from a petstore...her last chihuahua I think. And then I also read that she let two of her dogs have puppies and kept them all and had like 17 dogs. No more benefit of the doubt for her....SHE KNOWS BETTER, as do other celebrities that buy from petstores. These people have resources and plenty of money and could find a top quality puppy from a reputable breeder. Instead they buy the poorest quality puppy they can get for the highest price...and support aweful puppymills. There has been so much publicity on puppymills and if you're a dog owner, you can't help but hear about puppymills somewhere. And Paris has been blasted and targeted for supporting puppymills so I know she must know where those puppies come from. What I don't understand is why someone with unlimited resources would want such a poor example of the breed when they could afford the best?? And why the heck would someone knowingly support such an aweful industry? I don't really believe she loves animals at all anymore...she sees a cute puppy and impulsively buys it and then gets tired of it as it gets older and bigger and then goes out and buys the next one. 

I am just so sick of these stupid celebrities buying from petstores! They have to know better!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 10 2009, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742775


> Make no mistake...Paris _absolutely_ knows better. She has been blasted, for years, over her pup purchases.
> 
> You bet she knows better. She chooses to ignore the pleas.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, Deb. She's an idiot and she knows darn well what she's doing. While we're on the subject, Britney is an idiot, too. She was an idiot before she flipped out.

(Gee, I wonder what that word is... :smrofl: :smrofl: )


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not going to voice where my heart lies with this situation, as I really don't need another unkind PM coming my way, and upsetting me, it really was so uncalled for, as well as undeserved. I do agree Paris or anyone should not be buying from a petstore, and it is wrong, and everyone should know better.

*For the record:* I do not feel sorry for people, just because they are rich....I feel and have deep compassion for all people, and even more for animals, it is just how I am wired, and trust me, it's really not fun....you end up being hurt more times then not and more times then not, people completely misunderstand the compassion, and that is just as sad.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not playing devil's advocate, but I will say I heard her boyfriend gave her the little pom along with
many other gifts at the same time. I took it that she didn't even know he was getting it. 
I don't like what she has done, but I do know she does what she knows. 

I've seen so many interviews and that dumb show she had that I have to believe there very well may
be something lacking in the intellect department. :huh:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Apr 30 2009, 01:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769785


> I'm not going to voice where my heart lies with this situation, as I really don't need another unkind PM coming my way, and upsetting me, it really was so uncalled for, as well as undeserved. I do agree Paris or anyone should not be buying from a petstore, and it is wrong, and everyone should know better.
> 
> *For the record:* I do not feel sorry for people, just because they are rich....I feel and have deep compassion for all people, and even more for animals, it is just how I am wired, and trust me, it's really not fun....you end up being hurt more times then not and more times then not, people completely misunderstand the compassion, and that is just as sad.[/B]


Christine,
You voice "whatever" opinion you want! How dare someone pm you and say all that, thats awful  
Ignore, ignore, ignore. You have the right to say what you want at any time and never let ANYONE tell you different!
:grouphug: 

Andrea


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Apr 30 2009, 01:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769785


> I'm not going to voice where my heart lies with this situation, as I really don't need another unkind PM coming my way, and upsetting me, it really was so uncalled for, as well as undeserved. I do agree Paris or anyone should not be buying from a petstore, and it is wrong, and everyone should know better.
> 
> *For the record:* I do not feel sorry for people, just because they are rich....I feel and have deep compassion for all people, and even more for animals, it is just how I am wired, and trust me, it's really not fun....you end up being hurt more times then not and more times then not, people completely misunderstand the compassion, and that is just as sad.[/B]


I am terribly sorry that someone took this to a personal level. We are all permitted to have our own opinions and not to be cruelly treated for having them. To agree and disagree with honor and respect is the way we should govern our lives to improve our communication and possibly our understanding of other's positions.

As for Paris, she may not be the best person in the world but she actually has done a lot for dogs and their public image. Before Paris started toting around her dogs everywhere many store owners would never allow pets into their establishments. This one good or a few goods that she may or may not have done doesn't erase her bad qualities or bad acts but since we only hear what the papers want us to hear I personally am uncomfortable judging her as a person.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she loves her dogs like she loves her boyfriends, a dime a dozen


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Apr 30 2009, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770142


> she loves her dogs like she loves her boyfriends, a dime a dozen[/B]


LMAO! I'm still trying to figure out what happened to Benji Madden (I *used* to be a fan). Last I heard, they were engaged or something, now she's with a tool who gives puppies as birthday gifts.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Personally I think she is an airhead. I do not even know what demographic her fans belong to. She is too old for little kids and I don't think she would attract anyone that would be middle aged or even people in their twenties. So who in the world follows her?

That being said she has a lot of money and I think any pet she has will live in the lap of luxury and treated well for the rest of their lives.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Apr 30 2009, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770165


> Personally I think she is an airhead. I do not even know what demographic her fans belong to. She is too old for little kids and I don't think she would attract anyone that would be middle aged or even people in their twenties. So who in the world follows her?
> 
> That being said she has a lot of money and I think any pet she has will live in the lap of luxury and treated well for the rest of their lives.[/B]


Did you miss the part about them breeding and having to get rid of some of the 17 she owned or her giving up Tinkerbell b/c she was too big? She cetainly doesn't keep them for the rest of their lives and I don't think they live in the lap of luxury either.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Apr 30 2009, 01:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769785


> I'm not going to voice where my heart lies with this situation, as I really don't need another unkind PM coming my way, and upsetting me, it really was so uncalled for, as well as undeserved. I do agree Paris or anyone should not be buying from a petstore, and it is wrong, and everyone should know better.
> 
> *For the record:* I do not feel sorry for people, just because they are rich....I feel and have deep compassion for all people, and even more for animals, it is just how I am wired, and trust me, it's really not fun....you end up being hurt more times then not and more times then not, people completely misunderstand the compassion, and that is just as sad.[/B]



BRAVO!! I am SO HAPPY that you posted this Christine. I remember how upset you were about that PM and it made my blood boil that someone had the nerve to get upset with you because you voiced your opinion and showed compassion. You just keep being who you are and to hades to those who judge. There is nothing wrong for caring for others, having a good heart and for having an opinion. It is called freedom of expression and speech. I am just sorry that you had to deal with that ignorance. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------

